# I Need These Items



## Bonez007 (29/7/14)

Hey guys, anyone got all of these? I would prefer buying all from one place, so i can save shipping costs.

1x Innokin SVD 
2x Efest Purple series 18650 3100mah batteries
2x Efest purple series 18350 700mah batteries
1x Intellicharger i4
1x 5v USB AC Adaptor for Ego charger
1x 5 pack Kanger Upgraded dual coils 2.0 ohm or 1.5 ohm (the ones with the hidden wicks)


----------



## SonOfTheSoil (29/7/14)

Www.vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (29/7/14)

Possibly VapeMob. @Chop007 can advise

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

www.eciggies.co.za also.
not sure about the efest batteries though, but they have got samsung in various size and maH.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (29/7/14)

Try these guys http://thesteamery.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (29/7/14)

Thank you everyone. @Melinda i have not heard of that shop before, are they good?


----------



## Melinda (29/7/14)

Owners are very friendly, disclaimer here, they carry my full range of liquids, but their prices seems reasonable, and the service they provide seems up to scratch, I've referred to them before and my customer was very happy and gave me good feedback...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/14)

We have everything except the SVD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

